# LOOK UP!!! They are killing you!



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

Chemtrails!

This is a fairly short online tv segmant from Canada. Lots of facts.

Have you are family members have persistant cougs, sinus trouble, sore throats... well you may just be interested in this. The US government is running experiments on us... WITHOUT our consent. Please view.

http://www.workingtv.com/chemtrails.html


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I don't get it?

Whenever a jet leaves a trail, is that dangerous? I know they do that in air shows & stuff, I thought it was just colored some way.

I totally believe that the govt has no problem experimenting on us, just didn't quite follow the info.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

And how would the government determine the outcome of these said experiments?


----------



## luckylady (Jul 9, 2003)

I remember hearing about this in CA. a few years ago - that when there is an X pattern in the sky it's chemtrails. Supposedly something to help the smog...

I think it's someone with an overactive, paranoid imagination myself.


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

What's the difference between a jet contrail and a chemtrail? According to the U.S. Air Force, jet contrails form above 33,000 feet when hot engine exhaust momentarily condenses ice crystals into pencil-thin vapor trails that quickly vanish like the wake behind a boat.

Chemtrails (CTs) look like contrails initially, but are much thicker, extend across the sky and are often laid down in varying patterns of Xs, tick-tack-toe grids, cross-hatched and parallel lines. Instead of quickly dissipating, chemtrails expand and drip feathers and mare s tails. In 30 minutes or less, they open into wispy formations which join together, forming a thin white veil or a "fake cirrus-type cloud" that persists for hours.

In August 2000, chemtrail watchers began to report "more normal" appearing or nearly invisible jet sprays. However, these reports go on to include cloud formations dripping the feathers and mare s tails just as the chemtrails do. It s our belief that the operation has adjusted the chemtrail mix as word about the phenomenon is spreading and as more and more people are looking up. Observant chemtrail watchers continue to see the "fake cirrus-type clouds" on top of and surrounding real cumulus clouds.

http://www.**********/general4/fre.htm

Piece 1: The Chemtrails
From the many analyses performed upon chemtrail residue samples and listed on the web, the following substances have been gathered and listed here (as mentioned in such sources as http://www.egroups.com/message/fr2/126? , http://www.carnicom.com/bio1.htm, and http://members.tripod.com/conspiracy...lsanalyzed.htm)

1) Ethylene dibromide (dibromethane) - Banned in 1984 by the EPA, EDB (C2H4Br2) is a carcinogenic fuel additive and insecticide with a chloroform-like odor. When absorbed, EDB causes central nervous system depression and pulmonary edema, which is fluid accumulation in the lungs. Symptoms of pulmonary edema include shortness of breath, anxiety, wheezing, and coughing. It is extremely irritant to mucous membranes and the respiratory tract.

2) Pseudomonas aeruginosa - A common hardy bacteria that can be found in dirt (suggesting possible contamination of chemtrail ground samples) but commonly genetically engineered by companies as PathoGenesis for various purposes. The natural strains have been found to contaminate hospitals and drinking water. When inhaled into immunosuppressed lungs such as those of victims with cystic fibrosis, forms slime clusters called biofilms which are virtual bunkers against immune system defenses and antibiotics. It can transfer horizontally, meaning between species, genetic information to the host via transduction and conjugation. Conjugation involves the bacteria injecting a genetic package called a plasmid via a 'handshake' into a host cell, which receives it and in effect makes it a part of its own DNA. Transduction is similar, but instead of the bacteria sending a plasmid into the host, it sends bacteriophages (viruses) that contain some of the original bacteria's DNA and implants it within the host's DNA.

3) Pseudomonas fluorescens - another strain of the Pseudomonas variety found most often in soil and on plants. On plants, it produces antibiotics which shield the plant from fungal and bacterial infections. Most likely a contaminant in the analysis.

4) Enterobacteriaceae - Includes E.coli and salmonella which are culprits in cases of food poisoning. Most interesting of the Enterobacteriaceae family is the Klebsiella genus, whose species is responsible for pneumonia infections.

5) Serratia marcescens - a dangerous pathogen that can cause pneumonia.

...and more

http://educate-yourself.org/mnt/ctsu...n29sep00.shtml

for some more information...

http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/Chemtrails.html

http://www.stop-chemtrails.com/

"These "weaponized" pathogens target the elderly and other immune-compromised victims whose deaths go largely unremarked. Though I have avoided this conclusion during nine months of intensive research, I now believe that the culling of "unfit, useless eaters" has begun, with an initial goal (based on known mycoplasma and brucellosis mortalities) of 4%-5% fatalities among those infected.

While significant over time, such subtle increases in deaths among aged or ailing people already expected to die soon remain statistically stealthy - much less obtrusive than bodies piling up in the streets."

William Thomas, Investigative Reporter/Author

http://www.radarmatrix.com/

more information... (overwhelming aint it?)

http://www.skyhighway.com/~chemtrails/

http://www.lightwatcher.com/chemtrails/hos.html

Was SARS caused by chemtrails in china as a BIOLOGICAL WEAPONJ??

http://www.**********/general39/finally.htm


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Stacie_
*

"These ?weaponized? pathogens target the elderly and other immune-compromised victims whose deaths go largely unremarked. Though I have avoided this conclusion during nine months of intensive research, I now believe that the culling of ?unfit, useless eaters? has begun, with an initial goal (based on known mycoplasma and brucellosis mortalities) of 4%-5% fatalities among those infected.

While significant over time, such subtle increases in deaths among aged or ailing people already expected to die soon remain statistically stealthy - much less obtrusive than bodies piling up in the streets."

William Thomas, Investigative Reporter/Author

*
Here's my problem with government conspiratists. They assume that there is an organized group of COMPETENT people working for the US government for evil.

Again, I ask: how will the government know that their "experiment" has succeeded?


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

Sharonal, remember this past summer when 30,000 plus elderly people died in France because of the heat wave? France has had heavy spraying. How are your temperaturs. We are having record heat for November. Are you in an area with severe drought? Record Flus. Record upper respiratory problems. I have freinds in the local ER's around here and I asked.

I have heard many different reports on what the "ultimate" goal is from this program... one called "Own the Weather by 2025"... another states to deminish the worlds population by 5.5 billion, another states to deminish US population to 1940's #'s.

No one knows for sure what the goals are... no one can get ansers. The FAA states "there is no such program" (again, I called), the towers in our area "military operations", the FDA refuses to test samples of either rain after spraying or fibers that are found after spraying. The CDC reports record flus.

all I am asking is that you search a little. Watch your skies.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I don't see any real evidence here.

And 30,000 people did not die in France -- it was more like 12,000. If you do a little research, you'd see that their problem was the France's main source of electricity comes from nuclear reactors, which, unfortunately, were overtaxed in the heat.


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

Ok Sharon. Error on my part... France had 12,000+ deaths, but the rest of Europe also suffered great loss of human life.

http://www.earth-policy.org/Updates/Update29_data.htm

Here are some US patents for "cloud seeding"...

Stratospheric Welsbach seeding for reduction of global warming

US Patent #5,003,186

A method is described for reducing atmospheric or global warming resulting from the presence of heat-trapping gases in the atmosphere, i.e., from the greenhouse effect. Such gases are relatively transparent to sunshine, but absorb strongly the long-wavelength infrared radiation released by the earth. The method incudes the step of seeding the layer of heat-trapping gases in the atmosphere with particles of materials characterized by wavelength-dependent emissivity. Such materials include Welsbach materials and the oxides of metals which have high emissivity (and thus low reflectivities) in the visible and 8-12 micron infrared wavelength regions.

United States Patent #3,899,144

+++++++++++++++++++++++

Just a little more information... From Nexus Magazine and a little town in Canada...

The Espanola lab tests were conducted after residents began complaining to the provincial environment ministry. Severe headaches, chronic joint pain, dizziness, sudden extreme fatigue, acute asthma attacks and feverless "flu-like" symptoms over a 50-square-mile area coincided with what they termed "months of 'spraying'" by photo-identified US Air Force tanker planes.

... several paragraphs later...

"Over 500 residents of the Espanola area have signed a petition raising concern over possible government involvement in what appears to be aircraft emitting visible aerosols. They have found high traces of aluminum and quartz in particulate and rainwater samples.

http://www.nexusmagazine.com/chemtrails.html


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

The government will do whatever they want and get away with it.

The first time I heard about these "chemtrails" was on Art Bell.

I would have thought it was a crock except that I do see these things all of the time.


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

..From Dr. Mercola's site

Many Americans have reported seeing or feeling chemical mists fall from the sky during chemtrail spray episodes. Chemtrail investigator Will Thomas reports that people hit by these mists usually become gravely ill within 48 hours.

Thomas tells of hiker Joe Burton in Tennessee who, in 1998, was sprayed by a plane leaving a heavy toxic fog at tree-top level. Burton contracted symptoms similar to Gulf War Illness. Strange chemicals had entered his lungs, attacking his liver, gallbladder and kidneys. He was also found to have a very rare flu-like virus that was tracked to Geneva, Switzerland, home of the World Health Organization.

http://www.mercola.com/2001/aug/8/chemtrails.htm


----------



## vein (Mar 7, 2003)

FWIW, the more research I did of chemtrails, the more I was convinced. That being said, to search for information online means weeding out a *lot* of totally insane sites. (Did you know that every time you see a triangle, it's because Egypt rules the world and "they" are showing us "they" are in power? :LOL )

Chemtrails seem to be mostly experienced in NATO member countries - not just the US. (I saw them over Canada this weekend) Not saying that I believe/disbelieve it has anything to do with NATO, but when vast portions of the world aren't affected, it makes you wonder.

I'm also not positive that the ultimate purpose is to kill many (I mean come on, what would be the point in spraying over Alaska or parts of Canada that they do?) and is likely more weather related. I DO however, think a lot of people are sensitive to what is being sprayed and are getting sick that way. The overwhelming evidence pointing to most trails containing aluminum and barium (for example, a lake in CA which had extremely high levels of both after heavy chemtrails) doesn't make me feel better about it not being a plot to kill people, as both aren't exactly friendly substances to the human body.


----------



## magnoliablue (Dec 29, 2002)

I agree with the last post... regardless of whether or not this is a government plot to kill off some of the population.. the fact that these chemicals are being released in the air at all.. and that there is substantial proof that they are harmful to us...bothers me whether it is done innocently or as part of said plot.. people are ill and dying from this , and in that respect we should question why this is happening... not worry so much as to the motives behind these chemtrails. As far as where this happens the most..remote parts of Alaska and Canada... you know there are people everywhere, as well as plant and animal life being affected..there is NO safe place to release toxins in the environment...as it is, it spreads through the earth's environment regardless of where it is ejected... ultimately affecting a person miles away...maybe the bottled water I drink comes from some remote Canadian lake below a test site??? This gives one a lot to think about.. but remember, this is the same government who thinks that genetically modified food is a good thing as well...


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Quote:

but remember, this is the same government who thinks that genetically modified food is a good thing as well...
Yeah, they believe it's a good thing to line their pockets, not a good thing for our environment or our bodies...







:


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

_Admin Note: Post edited to remove posts from a message group or discusison board. Please provide permission to reproduce or link to the posts. Thanks! ~Cynthia_


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I recall thirteen years ago when there was malathion spraying for the Mediterrean Fruit Fly. They had to hose off the outdoor snack tables early in the morning at my son's Pre-K program.

We were all instructed that malathion was not hazardous to our health.

However we were instructed to hose off our cars since the malathion damages the paint.

But remember it is not hazardous to your health.


----------



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

_Admin Note: Post edited to remove posts from a message group. Please provide permission to reproduce or link to the posts. Thanks! ~Cynthia_


----------



## coriy (Nov 3, 2003)

I recall thirteen years ago when there was malathion spraying for the Mediterrean Fruit Fly. They had to hose off the outdoor snack tables early in the morning at my son's Pre-K program.

We were all instructed that malathion was not hazardous to our health.

However we were instructed to hose off our cars since the malathion damages the paint.

But remember it is not hazardous to your health.>>>

That's so funny I was just thinking the same thing reading this thread!
This is fascinating... I'll have to read up on all this. I must admit It's one of those things where I don't know if I feel sillier believing it or not believing it.
coriy


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

I was lightly scanning this thread (and chuckling with dh) when I got to some stuff about x formation trails.....

then we both went









we were driving back home (to Cleveland, Ohio) sunday night from meeting with relatives in Canton...and we dont remember if it was over Cleveland, Or Akron, but the sky was soooooo pink and pretty, and dh pointed out this huge, clear X right in it...I thought it was odd, it was so big! it looked weird.

is this what that was????? i better look into this.














: yet another crusade i am gunna get bashed for.


----------

